# Ships and Sundry Watercraft



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

Not a landscape but I was unsure where else to put this. The Cetus Leader is a vehicle transport carrier under Panamanian registry. I spotted it off the coast of Vancouver Island near Victoria a week or two ago. A true leviathan of the deep.

I'm still trying to get my head around this new posting system. I don't seem to have the sizing quite right.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Very impressive ship. Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

I assume from the shape that this is another vehicle carrier but it was too far away for me to get its name. Off the coast of Vancouver Island again, heading toward the Olympic Peninsula. If you look carefully you'll see what I assume to be a pilot boat to the immediate right of this monster.


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Very impressive ship. Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click! It is an impressive beast of a ship.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hope the sizing works, its a panorama so file size isn't very big to meet the long edge restriction.

The Singapore Outer Port Limits anchorage as we sailed past on the ship I was working on at the time. Throw nodal points and careful tripod work out the window, this was a series of quite a few pictures taken while I was travelling at about 12 knots.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 8, 2017)

Timsah Lake on the Suez Canal with Ismailia in the background. Taken from a ship in the north bound convoy. For this topic I guess the ships are a little distant, but any cropping would loose the location. There is another ship ahead of the red one around the bend on the far right that you can see just above the sand.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2017)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Timsah Lake on the Suez Canal with Ismailia in the background. Taken from a ship in the north bound convoy. For this topic I guess the ships are a little distant, but any cropping would loose the location. There is another ship ahead of the red one around the bend on the far right that you can see just above the sand.



With a forum name of bluenoser1993, I thought you would appreciate this shot from my kayak last year.....


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> bluenoser1993 said:
> 
> 
> > Timsah Lake on the Suez Canal with Ismailia in the background. Taken from a ship in the north bound convoy. For this topic I guess the ships are a little distant, but any cropping would loose the location. There is another ship ahead of the red one around the bend on the far right that you can see just above the sand.
> ...



Lots of controversy, but she does look great.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Hope the sizing works, its a panorama so file size isn't very big to meet the long edge restriction.
> 
> The Singapore Outer Port Limits anchorage as we sailed past on the ship I was working on at the time. Throw nodal points and careful tripod work out the window, this was a series of quite a few pictures taken while I was travelling at about 12 knots.




NIce panoramas.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

China Shipping Line: Off Clover Point, Victoria BC

What a monster! This container ship came closer to shore than any I've seen yet.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Container ship with attendant pilot boat. Reminds me of a shark with its accompanying remora.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Paddle board meets sailing boat...


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

dpc said:


> China Shipping Line: Off Clover Point, Victoria BC
> 
> What a monster! This container ship came closer to shore than any I've seen yet.



Very impressive cargo load.

It's estimated that 10,000 of these large containers are lost at sea each year.

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 9, 2017)

dpc said:


> bluenoser1993 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the sizing works, its a panorama so file size isn't very big to meet the long edge restriction.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2017)

Not quite the same scale as the container vessels above, but this vessel has a much more "homey" look to it... Panuke Lake, N.S., Canada


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2017)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Hope the sizing works, its a panorama so file size isn't very big to meet the long edge restriction.
> 
> The Singapore Outer Port Limits anchorage as we sailed past on the ship I was working on at the time. Throw nodal points and careful tripod work out the window, this was a series of quite a few pictures taken while I was travelling at about 12 knots.


I like the shot, great job stitching!

Quite the busy water!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Click. 
It appears that you have found the urban legend number, (of course it could be that I have found the urban legend rebuttal!)  : 
Excerpt from this page http://www.southernfriedscience.com/busting-ocean-myths-how-many-containers-are-really-lost-at-sea/
Fortunately, it’s pretty hard to hide a missing container and the number of containers lost at sea is actually much lower than 10,000. In 2011 and 2014, the World Shipping Council surveyed it’s members to find out exactly how many containers are lost at sea each year. What they found was that not only was the number of lost containers an order of magnitude less than the 10,000 figure, but that the average was driven up by two catastrophic accidents–the sinking of the MOL Comfort and the grounding of the MV Rena.
Between 2008 and 2013, and excluding these two maritime disasters, an average of 546 containers were lost at sea. When Comfort and Rena are added to the equation, that number climbs to 1,679 containers per year. The MOL Comfort, which broke in half on June 17, 2013 and subsequently sunk during a prolonged attempt to recover her stern, was the worst container ship disaster in history: 4,293 containers were lost in a single incident. The MV Rena grounded on a reef of the New Zealand coast in late 2011, spilling 900 containers over the side.

Thanks for encouraging me to go looking, I found it quite an interesting journey getting to this information. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > China Shipping Line: Off Clover Point, Victoria BC
> ...


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Not quite the same scale as the container vessels above, but this vessel has a much more "homey" look to it... Panuke Lake, N.S., Canada




Much more homey, indeed. Nice looking wee cabin.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Nice looking place, and looks like a nice location. 
We have houseboats here, but they are usually converted boats, for example one is a WWII Motor Torpedo Boat, they are usually permanently moored (and dilapidated) and I have been led to believe that if they leave they can not return. 
Is this a permanent location or do they get to tow it to new locations as desired, or do they have to tow it to new locations regularly? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Not quite the same scale as the container vessels above, but this vessel has a much more "homey" look to it... Panuke Lake, N.S., Canada


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Nice looking place, and looks like a nice location.
> We have houseboats here, but they are usually converted boats, for example one is a WWII Motor Torpedo Boat, they are usually permanently moored (and dilapidated) and I have been led to believe that if they leave they can not return.
> Is this a permanent location or do they get to tow it to new locations as desired, or do they have to tow it to new locations regularly?
> ...


Because of the ice, you can't leave things like that in the water year round, so they have to hauled out in the winter.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> It appears that you have found the urban legend number, (of course it could be that I have found the urban legend rebuttal!)  :
> Excerpt from this page http://www.southernfriedscience.com/busting-ocean-myths-how-many-containers-are-really-lost-at-sea/
> Fortunately, it’s pretty hard to hide a missing container and the number of containers lost at sea is actually much lower than 10,000. In 2011 and 2014, the World Shipping Council surveyed it’s members to find out exactly how many containers are lost at sea each year. What they found was that not only was the number of lost containers an order of magnitude less than the 10,000 figure, but that the average was driven up by two catastrophic accidents–the sinking of the MOL Comfort and the grounding of the MV Rena.
> ...



Hi Graham,

Thank you for this information. 

These numbers seem more reasonable. 

Cheers

Click


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Considering the opening line of the article, 
"10,000 is one of those numbers that’s big enough to be surprising, but not so huge to inspire immediate incredulity." I must be different (people often tell me I'm special) because I suffered from "immediate incredulity" and had to go look for an explanation. 
I'm glad 10,000 is not true, think of the cost to commerce if it were, however when you read the total number of containers that are shipped each year it is almost surprising that the number is not higher, so I think it makes it even more surprising that the number is lower! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps I got so carried away I forgot to say "Great shots Folks."



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Thank you for this information.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 10, 2017)

The ship I was on when I took the pictures posted earlier in the thread. This was a fuel stop in Malta.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 10, 2017)

A slightly different view of a deep sea vessel heading up a fjord in Norway to a cable factory for a load-out. Can't take credit for this one, I was on board. Taken by the vessel manager meeting us there.


----------

